# Planted Dwarf Puffer Substrate Help



## Vinylmation (Dec 1, 2017)

So I'm starting a 29 Gallon Dwarf Puffer Planted Tank.

I originally was going to go with Pool Filter Sand but debating to try either Eco Complete or Fluval Stratum.

I currently have ADA Aquasoil in my Fluval Spec V which is similar to Stratum. I love it plant wise but lowers pH. My concern is the Stratum will drop my pH too low for Dwarf Puffers. My tap water went from a pH of 8.4 to 6.4 using AquaSoil. I want to drop my pH but not that much. On my Fluval V, I did put about a 3 inch layer of AquaSoil. *I'm not sure If the more substrate you add, the more the pH drops???* On my 29 Gallon I plan to do about a 2 inch layer. 

Eventually I will be running low amounts of CO2 using an Aquatek/Paintball Set Up so thats another factor, CO2 drops your pH.
*
So not sure If I should try Eco Complete that's "inert" but to my understanding Stratum is better for plants?*
*
Should I stick to PFS with Root Tabs?*

I may start using Glacier RO water in the near future and remineralize with Salty Shrimp KH/GH

So basically looking for a great substrate for plants that can also be suitable for Dwarf Puffers.


Tap Water
pH 8.4 
Ammonia 0.50 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 0 ppm
GH 4
KH 3

Aquarium Water with ADA SOIL
pH drops to 6.4 
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5.0ppm
KH 1
GH 3


----------



## Daltonr70 (Feb 20, 2018)

Qyuck question is your ph stay at 6.4 all the time using the Substrate. If so I'm going to use it because I'll be putting Discus in the tank and they like ph of anything from 6.0 to 7.4


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I would just roll with pool filter sand, skip the root tabs. Dosing the water column will provide plants with all necessary nutrients, plus you never have to worry about moving plants and disturbing the root tabs. I'm running into that issue right now, kicking myself for putting them in my tank. Maybe a SLIGHT improvement in certain plants, not enough to justify my inability to trim and replant. 

ADA will eventually lose the ability to buffer the water, so I don't think adding less will lower the amount it buffers, it will just shorten the life of the buffering capability because that little bit will be doing more work.


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Eco Complete will need to cycle fishless, but is perfectly fine for puffers. I use in with mine. No effect on ph after initial cycling. Flora Max works fine too, and can be done fish-in cycle if you monitor it well and do frequent partial water changes.


----------

